# Anyone try Ride Capo bindings?



## rivermanzito (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a chance to get a pair of 2016 Ride Capo bindings for a really good deal. I have ridden the EX's before in the past but never the Capo's. I would be putting these either on my NS Ripsaw, or my Rossi XV. I currently ride Flux SF's.
So, should I pick these up? Or should I keep saving money for some Flux TM's that was the original plan?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If your original mindset is getting the TM, then just hold on for that. Unless you're in a true hurry.

I've had Ride Capos and currently have Flux SF. I would trade my SFs for capos. My SFs are sitting boardless because I would rather be on other bindings.

Both are pretty responsive without feeling too stiff or restrictive. I really like the simplicity of Flux and their straps and ratchets work pretty well; but I prefer (by far) Ride's footbeds. I also find Ride's ratchets smoother and actually like their toe strap.

The toe strap on Flux is really neat. They are also pretty well made overall. Look cleaner than Ride bindings.

Ankle strap.... I don't like either. (Capo or SF honeycomb thing), but they both work and are not bad. Newer Flux ankle straps appear to have improved... but I don't care what they do unless they redo their footbeds.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rivermanzito said:


> I have a chance to get a pair of 2016 Ride Capo bindings for a really good deal. I have ridden the EX's before in the past but never the Capo's. I would be putting these either on my NS Ripsaw, or my Rossi XV. I currently ride Flux SF's.
> So, should I pick these up? Or should I keep saving money for some Flux TM's that was the original plan?


I've had a few pairs, & I just picked up a couple more.

They're pretty bomber. I think only the El-Hefe is stiffer/better?

Come to think of it.
The only time I've ever been able to dig trenches, riding switch.
Was riding the RipSaw X, with Cappos.

With the stance perfectly twinned out.
Angles, nose & tail length.
Perfectly twinned

Which blew me away.:surprise:
Cause I've never liked twin boards & I never set decks up that way.

Usually I'm on something directional, with a steeper angle on my front foot

They're pretty sweet
I think you'll like the Cappos.


TT
.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm also looking at the Capo's. Sorry to hijack, but how do the Capo's compare to Cartels?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

motleybeast said:


> I'm also looking at the Capo's. Sorry to hijack, but how do the Capo's compare to Cartels?


Capos = more response. More little bolts and moving parts. Worse straps and a bit damper/deader feel underfoot than Cartel.

If I had to rate the overall flex/response would be something like:
Cartel 5/10
Genesis 6/10
Capos 7/10
Flux SF 8/10

Flux are by far the deadest underfoot. EST the most natural boardflex. Reflex is decent underfoot flex, but obviously not as much as est.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Just sold my 2014 Capo's, didn't really like stiff alluminum frame, toe caps are comfy, but wear down quickly, at least warranty is great and I got new toe caps to my mail box.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been riding Sf's for maybe 4 seasons. 
I just scored capos when i noticed a slice in the ankle strap of my sf's. 

Id rather setup and deal with the Sf's, way simpler.
Id rather ride the capos. Smaller profile, lighter, just as responsive.
There's just A LOT of parts to the capo compared to the SF IMO. 

From a pure riding standpoint, id rather the capo.


----------



## rivermanzito (Jan 19, 2017)

Cool, thanks everyone for the input on the Capo's! I'm going to drop the hammer and pick them up tomorrow. I actually also saw a guy up the mountain yesterday riding them and I interviewed him about them. He said he likes them so much that he gets them off of ebay when he can.


----------



## tropheus (Dec 18, 2017)

Whats the main difference between capo and el hefe except the highback?
Is it woth to get el hefes instead capos? I saw many topics about capos and not much about el hefes - is something wrong with them?


----------



## radride (Dec 22, 2017)

Not a pro or anything but in my limited experience, my capos feel very stable and damp even close to 60mph. Haven't tried the others mentioned. Responsive enough to keep me on my feet. I don't really consider the other non-performance related stuff as long as it works.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tropheus said:


> Whats the main difference between capo and el hefe except the highback?
> Is it woth to get el hefes instead capos? I saw many topics about capos and not much about el hefes - is something wrong with them?


The difference is the highback.

It's all up to you if it's worth it. If you want a stiff carbon highback, then yes they are worth it. If not, then no.

Also, not hearing much about something doesn't mean something is wrong with them. Why would you think that??


----------



## tropheus (Dec 18, 2017)

I did no mean particularly anything, but I assumed there is something wrong with them as I heard people complaining about footbed screw and the webbing of the toe cap.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tropheus said:


> I did no mean particularly anything, but I assumed there is something wrong with them as I heard people complaining about footbed screw and the webbing of the toe cap.


Yeah both the toe cap webbing and the footbed screw is the same as their other bindings; so any complaint would transfer to the Capo and Rodeo as well...

Truth is, ALL bindings have a certain something that some people don't like.


----------



## tropheus (Dec 18, 2017)

I have one more question about el hefe - in 2018 model there is a new ankle strap, is it better (more comfortable, offers better boot support) than in 2017 model?
I mean is it worth to pay extra for the 2018 version or should i get the 2017 one instead?


----------

